# Whopper ploppers



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Thinking of trying them next year. Watched some videos. Anyone use them & are the cheaper knockoffs worth getting?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I ordered some knockoffs from ebay,total junk.

I did pick up some of the "whopper plopper" style raider to try for muskie next year. Catching fish on topwater is the best.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bluefinn said:


> Thinking of trying them next year. Watched some videos. Anyone use them & are the cheaper knockoffs worth getting?


The Berkley Choppo is a very good bait for their price.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> The Berkley Choppo is a very good bait for their price.


I saw that one also. 


BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> The Berkley Choppo is a very good bait for their price.


I saw that one also


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I was late to the party with these things. I've only ever caught a few fish on them. I will say they have made my buzzbait shine even brighter than before so I guess I would say yes I'm a fan of the plopper


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bluefinn said:


> Thinking of trying them next year. Watched some videos. Anyone use them & are the cheaper knockoffs worth getting?


They definitely catch fish (for me mainly river smallies) but I find myself getting more annoyed with them every time I use them because they roll so much. I frequently spend the first 15’+ of my retrieve trying to get it to stop rolling (and therefore creating line twist) and swim correctly (ie belly down with the prop rotating). I’ve searched for ways to tune it but haven’t found anything yet. I’ve only used the 90’s so idk if it’s a problem with the 75’s and 110’s (heard mixed reviews on this) but for $16/lure, it shouldn’t be as big of a problem as it is been - at least for me. Maybe others have a solution for this. Long story short-they catch fish but aren’t super reliable functionally and for the price, they should be IMO.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mn4 said:


> They definitely catch fish (for me mainly river smallies) but I find myself getting more annoyed with them every time I use them because they roll so much. I frequently spend the first 15’+ of my retrieve trying to get it to stop rolling (and therefore creating line twist) and swim correctly (ie belly down with the prop rotating). I’ve searched for ways to tune it but haven’t found anything yet. I’ve only used the 90’s so idk if it’s a problem with the 75’s and 110’s (heard mixed reviews on this) but for $16/lure, it shouldn’t be as big of a problem as it is been - at least for me. Maybe others have a solution for this. Long story short-they catch fish but aren’t super reliable functionally and for the price, they should be IMO.


use braid.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

mn4 said:


> They definitely catch fish (for me mainly river smallies) but I find myself getting more annoyed with them every time I use them because they roll so much. I frequently spend the first 15’+ of my retrieve trying to get it to stop rolling (and therefore creating line twist) and swim correctly (ie belly down with the prop rotating). I’ve searched for ways to tune it but haven’t found anything yet. I’ve only used the 90’s so idk if it’s a problem with the 75’s and 110’s (heard mixed reviews on this) but for $16/lure, it shouldn’t be as big of a problem as it is been - at least for me. Maybe others have a solution for this. Long story short-they catch fish but aren’t super reliable functionally and for the price, they should be IMO.


I've seen a snap ring & a good swivel is a must with these baits to keep line twist down. I mostly use soft plastics for bass fishing & got into spinner baits a couple years ago. Burning a spinner over weeds is fun, never did much buzzbaits though. Just looking for other options.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would not and have not used a snap or swivel. I have used about a 1-1.5' leader of 50lb floro. keeps the line out of the hooks fishing it all day.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Bluefinn said:


> Thinking of trying them next year. Watched some videos. Anyone use them & are the cheaper knockoffs worth getting?


I am not very good with topwater most of the time.....however when I use whopper ploppers they seem to be better than any other topwater lure I try.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The small ones all roll on me too. The big jumbo one doesnt though. It definitely gets bites.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've caught hundreds of river smallies on the 75. I'm in a kayak all time, and I always keep the rod tip high...with the line basically out of the water. It seems to help with the roll. When they strike I just reel down on them, like a crankbait bait.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I’ve only ever caught fish on them in the river. Smallmouth and largemouth both. Last year I caught my pb smallie at the time 19” on a 110 and have caught ones less than 10” on the same bait. All the sizes I’ve tried 75, 90 and 110 have worked well. Usually use them on a baitcaster or on spinning with a swivel. And like winguy7 said about rod tip up..and then I slowly lower the tip as it comes in


----------

